# IH 574 - Auxiliary valve operation



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I got one year ago my first tractor, an IH 574 (I-574/2170) year model 1978. When I got it the engine was stuck because of rust into the sleeves. I fixed it and I have been using it many times since it is working.

Nowadays I would like to use the hydraulic auxiliary to plug different devices such as a crane or a log spltiter. The thing is, I do not understand how the auxiliary valve works.

Inside the tractor I have a lever on the right end side of the seat that actuates the control (spool ?) on the auxiliary valve.
It seems that there are three different positions for the lever: Up - Neutral - Down
On the valve are connected two hose toward the rear end of the tractor with on their end quick connectors.


When I pull the lever, one hose gets some pressure in, when the lever is back to neutral, the pressure stays still and one the lever is pushed down the pressure releases -- I guess that everything is normal there!?
The second hose never gets any pressure in it what ever is the position of the lever.
Thus I assumed that it is a return line and I connected the two hoses together to verify my theory that apparently was wrong!!!! While the hose are connected, I lift the lever thinking that the fluid would just loop back to the tank but it did not work. Pressure build up in the hoses but according to the noise of the pump, the fluid does not flow.

Could you help to understand how this valve is suppose to work?

In the future, I would like to connect a couple of control valve on the tractor to be able to work with up to two or three double acting cylinder at the time. I was thinking that I could just plug my control valve's in and out from these two quick connectors and put the lever up to provide oil flow to the control valves. I also heard of o possibility to build a return line straight the the tank. Is it possible?

Thank you for your help,

Matthieu


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm not expert here, but I would assume that your valve is for a double-acting cylinder, but can also be used for a single acting. The double acting uses both remote hook ups whereas the single acting will only use one. A lot of this will depend on what sort of implement you have attached and how it uses the hydraulic flow. For example, my backhoe has it's on valves, so the hydraulic flow from my tractor always goes in one direction, and I leave the hydraulic lever in the cab in a fixed position, and use the controls on the backhoe to operate it. However, if I had an implement with a hydraulic motor, I would have to actuate the lever in the cab to change directions (that's if it didn't have its own control valve).

What have you tried out with it so far?


----------



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi! 
What surprises me is that when I push down the level, nothing happens on neither of the outlets connected to the control valve (no flow). When I pull the lever up, the pressure builds up in one hose. I tried to connect the hoses together thinking that the flow should be free when actuating the lever going from one outlet to the other one but that does not work. 

How did you connect the return line from your backhoe? 

Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Depending on what you have connected, it will just bypass when the flow is going in the wrong direction as the implement will only operate when the flow is supplied in the correct direction.

Mine is connected so the the "down" position supplies hydraulic flow to the backhoe, but if I switch the valves, I would have to move the lever to "up". 

There isn't likely a dedicated return valve on your tractor, but there is the possibility that one is blocked some how, and that would cause the working one to act as a single-acting valve, which would require some force against the cylinder to make it retract.

When you switch the two valves around, does it work in reverse?


----------



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

Basically when the lever is pushed down, nothing happens, the same as on the neutral position. When the lever is pulled up, the hydraulic flows across the valve to the hose.

How many hose do you have between the backhoe control valve and the tractor's valve? 

I would guess one in and one out?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, I have two for a double acting valve body - also has single acting capability.

What do you have hooked up to yours?


----------



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

I have nothing yet hooked up but planning on building a wood splitter and a crane with two double acting cylinder I need to figure out how it works.

I will install two double acting control valve to control the splitter and the crane. My plan was to hook up the pressure side of my valves on the quick connector activated when raising up the lever and the return line on the other one. Then I would be working on the same configuration as you do!

My problem now is that apparently my auxiliary double acting valve is not working properly because it does not provide any flow on the lower position.

Can a valve get stuck closed?

Thanks for your help.

Matthieu


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think that's a possibility. It can definitely get blocked, especially if some crap got pulled in there from the transmission. Being an old tractor that clearly was not properly maintained at some point in its history, almost anything could be the cause.

I was playing around with a '74 IH 844s a few weeks ago, and as I recall, it took a couple minutes before the reverse flow started working. It might be a common problem for the remotes on older IH's, so maybe someone might chime in, who has more experience with them.


----------



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your answer. I don't have time now to remove the valve to check it! 
Let's hope someone can help!


----------



## isjahiah (May 25, 2017)

*any luck?*

Im basically having the same issue.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

*574 Hydralics*

If that is the factory control valve on your tractor it actually has 4 positions,
up, should apply pressure to one hose and quick connector
down 1 detent should be neutral, which blocks both lines
down 1 more should put pressure to the other hose and connector
down 1 more or all the way down should be a float position which actually opens both valves to return, no pressure to either line.
The detents can be hard to find once they get some hours on them, if you push the handle all the way down and then gently bring it up you should get you power position, before the neutral.
You should be able to do as you want with an auxiliary control valve, it is possible that your pressure relief on the lower output has stuck open
I have always run mine about an inch high on the hy-tran dipstick and the filter should be changed fairly often
Lou


----------



## Matthieu (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the answer/help.

On mine it goes so that upper position put pressure in 1 hose, down 1 goes to neutral (block the lines) and down 1 more releases the pressure / goes to float.

I tried carefully to move the lever and it really fills like there is only 3 positions.

For now what I have done is that I drilled the big ex drain plug and welded a connector on it so that I can use the upper position to get some pressure and the "new" plug as a return line.

If on day I find some time I will take the valve from the tractor and open it to check what is wrong with it!

Have a nice day,
Matthieu


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you go to this post and roll down you will find a very good diagram of the hydraulic system: http://www.tractorforum.com/f192/international-574-hyd-problems-22315/


----------

